# The New "home Away From Home"



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Last Saturday we brought home our new camper...

During the last week we have had a lot of fun getting everything setup and going on a quick trip to test everything out.

It is a New 2009 Damon Motorcoach Astoria, model 3772, 38'10" Diesel Pusher w/ 3 slides. So many toys and gizmos to learn about. I particularly like the built-in 8000 watt Onan Quiet Diesel generator....and the air horns









I was concerned about driving it but it has actually been easier than i thought.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW!!!!

WOW!!!!

WOW!!!!

That is one beautiful Motorhome!!!









I think you could park our new TT in the living room and still have room to spare!!!


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW ! What do you tow it with ?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Saaaaweet!!!

What Power Plant? You gonna get a small Toy hauler to pull behind it?? Throw the toys in there and convert it to "the Kids" room







I have seen some pretty big trailers being pulled behind Pushers... Around here they have been putting in a lot of double sites - "Family Sites" with opposing pull throughs/hookups so you are awning to awning.....

Now i got ya thinking LOL

Looks Awesome - Congrats, it is a sweet new ride.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

SOB!

both meanings

my 21rs can be your tender to that land yacht.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats not really camping anymore is it???

Looks nice though.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! That is really nice!!

Best of luck!!


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Not messing around anymore. Very nice. Wheres the bunk beds for the kiddos?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That is just plain awesome. What a beautiful rig. Many Many happy trails.

Jim


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Talk about stepping up.














I could'nt afford to fill up the diesel tank once.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Talk about stepping up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me about it....when we were driving to pick it up we were fully expecting to have to take it and fill the tank. Surprisingly it was done for us!









Thank you all for the kind words. We have put a few hundred miles on it already and have averaged ~10mpg (per the Feightliner computer) loaded and pulling the Pacifica.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So be honest...you miss pulling that OB with that F350, huh?

Very, very nice rig! So, have you had a chance to enjoy the push-button setup yet?

Have fun with that bad dude!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

_MASSIVE_ motorhome envy over here, LOL!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!









It looks great! Nice colors on the inside. Gotta love that it's a diesel with an Allison.

Mark


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Now I could get used to something like that!!! That is gorgeous!!! Enjoy.

Kelly


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Really?!?! I mean... really?!?!?









Y'know... you could've just kept the Outback and pulled it with this. That'd be the ultimate TV right there!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Thats not really camping anymore is it???
> 
> Looks nice though.


We all gave up camping as soon as we ditched the tent.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Thats not really camping anymore is it???
> 
> Looks nice though.


We all gave up camping as soon as we ditched the tent.








[/quote]
I quess that means I have never camped. I do keep one of those strange devices(tent) in a compartment just incas the kids want to use it.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp said:


> Thats not really camping anymore is it???
> 
> Looks nice though.


We all gave up camping as soon as we ditched the tent.








[/quote]
I quess that means I have never camped. I do keep one of those strange devices(tent) in a compartment just incas the kids want to use it.

John
[/quote]
IMO, camping is a state of mind. I save the tent for Backpacking....


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Good god y'all, that is one sweet rig!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for supporting the elkhart economy.. lol Nice rig Dean! You guys will have a ball with it. That dude will cruise at 70mph all day long. Congrats!

Carey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! All I can say is WOW!

That is one beautiful RV DT! Very nice... Congratulations!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: I think I know what Y-Guy is going to be doing this weekend...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Now, can I borrow it? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.

Have fun and good luck,

kevin


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

What's that song about "Someday..." Only after the kids are gone.. and I hit the lotto!!

Very Impressive!!!









azthroop


----------

